# Changing device names and deleting devices



## PaulieG (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm trying to find how to change device names and delete "retired" machines on the WCG "my grid" page. Anyone know?


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 15, 2009)

I dont think that it is possible...


----------



## mike047 (Jun 15, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I'm trying to find how to change device names and delete "retired" machines on the WCG "my grid" page. Anyone know?



You can't delete "retired" machines....there is some kind of "paper" trail they keep and the "old" devices are kept in archive.

I think???you can change machine names by doing so in windows "computer name" and then it might change[can't remember for sure] if it doesn't do so...detach and do a remove/re install and it should change.


----------



## Baleful (Jun 15, 2009)

Yeah, you can't delete old/retired machines from the "my grid" page.  The only option you have really is to wait a few days then change how it sorts the list:







Oh, and Mike is correct, by changing the windows "computer name" it'll change on the "my grid" page.


----------



## RAMMIE (Jun 15, 2009)

mike047 said:


> You can't delete "retired" machines....there is some kind of "paper" trail they keep and the "old" devices are kept in archive.
> 
> I think???you can change machine names by doing so in windows "computer name" and then it might change[can't remember for sure] if it doesn't do so...detach and do a remove/re install and it should change.



Changing the name in windows is all you need to do.
Changing the machines password that you used to install BOINC requires a reinstall of BOINC.


----------

